# 10,000 Post's = Custom member rank icon.



## Vidboy10 (Jul 15, 2009)

What i really love about GBATemp are the ranks and the icons for them. But when i notice there was also cool Rank Icons for like staff members i thought to myself, What if someone at 10,000 post's has the access for Using there own custom Rank icon!

I just thought it would be a cool idea IMHO.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dude seriously, your not even making me smile.

But I mean Appropriate stuff. And that's too big for a rank.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 15, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

>


haha. that pretty funny. but seriously no. The only person whos ever reached that level is Hadrian AFAIK. That pretty much would be a perk for like a dozen people in the next 6 years. It isn't worth the time for the staff to incorporate it if it'll only be a few people. At most I can see them getting a special icon not their own icon.


----------



## wchill (Jul 15, 2009)

Hadrian's the only person with 10000+ posts, so it wouldn't be that useful anyhow.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 15, 2009)

As much as I'd like to have my own icon (one week Ghostbusters, the next Batman) it is pointless right now seeing no one else has even spammed 9000 posts.

Those who do have a chance are staff and staff must have the same icon as each other and then you get down to none staff and none of them have even reached 6000 posts.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 15, 2009)

well I reached 20k posts on another site so hopefully I will try to get 10k posts here one day  XD


----------



## tylerxian (Jul 15, 2009)

But by then you might want to be a Moderator or something similar. This is common for people with a lot of posts.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 15, 2009)

Guys, This for someone in the future who gets to 10,000 posts.
Or atleast like 8,000 Or 9,000 posts.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 15, 2009)

I simply don't see myself making that many shitposts, I'm sorry.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jul 15, 2009)

Man, I suck at shitposting..


----------



## Raika (Jul 15, 2009)

Impossible idea, end quote.


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 15, 2009)

It's a bad idea it just encourages SPAM posts!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 15, 2009)

Can't it just be 3k posts? How about that? It'll be like custom title.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't think we need to encourage spam any more than we already do thanks.


----------



## Domination (Jul 15, 2009)

The contests just need 100 posts and the bumping of old topics was real bad. I guess we don't need any more spam.

Though I'll like a gibson icon


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 15, 2009)

i fancy the idea NO new custom title
otherwise some idiots - grass (an ape from the Jurrassic Y06) will start flaming me for having 4000 spam posts


----------



## Domination (Jul 15, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i fancy the idea NO new custom title
> otherwise some idiots - grass (an ape from the Jurrassic Y06) will start flaming me for having 4000 spam posts



He is Crass. And nvm if he flames you, you do more for us than him. You help us cheat!


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 15, 2009)

Good god Hadrian, thats almost 6 posts a day for the last 5 years. Can anyone actually get a word in sidways at meal times? LOL


----------



## Raika (Jul 15, 2009)

Just for fun, why not allow this function for people who have not been warned for at least a year, and take away this privilege when they get warned at least once. This encourages more tempers to be good.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 15, 2009)

What i really love about GBATemp are the ranks and the icons for them. But when i notice there was also cool Rank Icons for like staff members i thought to myself, What if someone at 10,000 post's has the access for Using there own custom Rank icon!

I just thought it would be a cool idea IMHO.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 15, 2009)

Pretty pointless really, the only people even close to having 10K posts are all staff, who have staff icons anyway. And anyway we dont want to give all these stupid fools even more reason to spam.


----------



## Law (Jul 15, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Just for fun, why not allow this function for people who have not been warned for at least a year, and take away this privilege when they get warned at least once. This encourages more tempers to be good.



Which would also mean they would have to hand out more warnings as punishments.


Edit: Example: My warn level is 0%.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 15, 2009)

Who cares about some silly custom icon. I say keep it the way it is. Other parts of the site should be focused on first anyway, which I'm sure the staff are doing.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 15, 2009)

IMO Avatar and Signature should be enough customization...


----------



## Law (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys maybe at 20,000 posts GBAtemp will allow us to permanantly change *other* people's avatars!


----------



## Elritha (Jul 15, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Hey guys maybe at 20,000 posts GBAtemp will allow us to permanantly change *other* people's avatars!



Dear lord! That means Hadrian will have that power soon enough. Can you imagine what he would start changing peoples avatars to.


----------



## Domination (Jul 15, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Hey guys maybe at 20,000 posts GBAtemp will allow us to permanantly change *other* people's avatars!



Oh noes, here comes the spam!

But I really think customization is already enough in avatar and sig and the custom title. Custom icons should be for people who earned it. Like how only the staff get the icons. And how Densetsu3000 gets his ninja icon.


----------



## Law (Jul 15, 2009)

I got another one! Maybe when a person hits *50,000* posts shaunj66 will take them out for ice cream! :yayshaunj66:


----------



## Domination (Jul 15, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> I got another one! Maybe when a person hits *50,000* posts shaunj66 will take them out for ice cream! :yayshaunj66:



Spam flood!

But the posts don't really get people much after 500, do they?


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 15, 2009)

50000?

100,000 = GBATEMP GOD ? with full access


----------



## Domination (Jul 15, 2009)

150,000 will give us complete command over legions of Tempers. 

So start spamming being active... NAO!


----------



## Elritha (Jul 15, 2009)

100,000 means they replace Costello and Shaunj66 as supreme overlord of GBATemp. That also includes access to the staffs stash of illegal rom dumps from every console system you can think of.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 15, 2009)

so the rumour is true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*hides*


----------



## da_head (Jul 15, 2009)

yes, what an excellent idea! let's give users more reasons to spam posts to add onto our very light server load!

*facepalm*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 15, 2009)

Guys, this isn't the EOF.

And for those who are saying 10,000 is pointless. READ my last post.


----------



## Law (Jul 15, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Guys, this isn't the EOF.
> 
> And for those who are saying 10,000 is pointless. READ my last post.



It's pointless to introduce it *now* because hardly anybody has 10,000 posts.

The new rank icon for members with 3000 posts was only introduced *after* a noticable amount of people had obatained 3000 posts.

It's still a goddamn stupid idea, especially since old members seem to be leaving and we get new members every day. Even by next year, I doubt a noticable amount of people (that don't spam the shit out of the forums, and in which case they don't deserve to have any special treatment) will have 10,000 posts.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 15, 2009)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Good god Hadrian, thats almost 6 posts a day for the last 5 years. Can anyone actually get a word in sidways at meal times? LOL


Its gone up since having a kid, having to sit up all night and not do much else but post here.

Plus being a mod we have to discuss things in the staff area and also post when we close threads.


----------



## Splych (Jul 15, 2009)

Hadrian gots a lot of posts... But maybe some other member will make it up there,

Getting to 10,000 is hard. Since many members that gain a large amount of posts leave because of reasons... If you check out the member list, the high posters are all staff. There are others... But don't post as much. Some are half way there, and that is the highest for the members that aren't staff. And just imagine, all the spam that comes up just so people can get to 10,000 posts. Then when all those people are at 10,000 posts, imagine all the work the admins are gonna have to do just so that people can have their own custom rank icon >_


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Its gone up since having a kid, having to sit up all night and not do much else but post here.
> 
> Plus being a mod we have to discuss things in the staff area and also post when we close threads.



I remember that one, cutting laps around the coffee table at 2am just to get Mr to go back to sleep.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guess what we already can put custom images near our use titles
they are called "avatars"


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 15, 2009)

What i really love about GBATemp are the ranks and the icons for them. But when i notice there was also cool Rank Icons for like staff members i thought to myself, What if someone at 10,000 post's has the access for Using there own custom Rank icon!

I just thought it would be a cool idea IMHO.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 11, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> It's pointless to introduce it *now* because hardly anybody has 10,000 posts.
> 
> The new rank icon for members with 3000 posts was only introduced *after* a noticable amount of people had obatained 3000 posts.
> 
> ...


hells yeah, flawed logic for the win.


----------



## Domination (Aug 11, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> yeah, I don't feel like posting in the forums that much anymore cause of them, people like domination...



Glad to help you in getting a real life.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 11, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again, many thanks, I'm wiring the next payment as we speak.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 11, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> 100,000 means they replace Costello and Shaunj66 as supreme overlord of GBATemp. That also includes access to the staffs stash of illegal rom dumps from every console system you can think of.


I already AM the supreme Overlord o.O


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 12, 2009)

but spam PWNZ!!!!!! (see i just pwned u)


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 12, 2009)

With this waste of a post, I am 1/200 of the way to 10,000.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 12, 2009)

100,000 to take the forum?

Guys I'll be in charge next year, run for your lives.


----------



## Blue-K (Aug 12, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> 100,000 to take the forum?
> 
> Guys I'll be in charge next year, run for your lives.


Well, let's do the math...next year, so we're speaking of December 31, 2010 (in the worst case), which are 506 Days. You'll need 89461 posts until you have the 100'000. So:
89461:506=*176.8 posts a day*.

You'll better start now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (JK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

@Topic: Anyways, stupid Idea, we already have enought Spamers and Noobs here, don't support them (like many said before). And also, there's realy no need for that...well, I guess all my points were said...a simply summary: WTF? Hell No!


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol, no custom member Icons suck, I love the GBATemp ribbons dude, they rock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

Lol, no custom member Icons suck, I love the GBATemp ribbons dude, they rock!


----------



## Costello (Aug 12, 2009)

If you remember, I already made a comment on member ranks.
I said there is a special member rank nobody has reached so far (it is true, this rank actually exists).
I dont remember if I mentionned how many posts you needed to reach this rank, I actually can't remember the amount now...but if you can find my older post you might find some more information.


edit: there you go: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2086199


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> I said there is a special member rank nobody has reached so far (it is true, this rank actually exists).



Not even Hadrian?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> 100,000 to take the forum?
> 
> Guys I'll be in charge next year, run for your lives.



Along with me.


----------

